# Getting down to business: How much is Iguodala worth?



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Before you get too settled with the surroundings, you have to realize that Iguodala is able to sign an extension this upcoming offseason. While he could sign it then, it wouldn't start until the season after next.

So according to how he's playing right now, how much would you give him?

This is something that needs to be mulled over right now, as the team looks towards it's future.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Same deal as Dalembert, or Josh Howard


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I'd say somewher in the neighborhood of 40 mil for six years. I trust him to keep himself motivated moreso than Dalembert.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

This is from a guy who is a huge Howard fan.


Id pay Iguodala more. And he will get more.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

If he keeps playing like he is in the post Iverson era, then he could command max salary.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

SirCharles34 said:


> If he keeps playing like he is in the post Iverson era, then he could command max salary.


Then they should let him go. He's not that good of a player.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm thinking if he keeps this up, he should get Joe Johnson money, which is high but not max salary.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

SirCharles34 said:


> If he keeps playing like he is in the post Iverson era, then he could command max salary.


LMAO

good one dude


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

www.starbury.com said:


> LMAO
> 
> good one dude


Why does that surprise you? people forget who's running the show around here... as long as BK is in charge, a max contract is a possibility.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

SirCharles34 said:


> Why does that surprise you? people forget who's running the show around here... as long as BK is in charge, a max contract is a possibility.


Exactly


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Enough to keep it up.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

I wouldn't say no to Joe Johnson money.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Well if he's falling back into his 6 to 8 shot a game routine, I guess that Joe Johnson money is way too much.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> Well if he's falling back into his 6 to 8 shot a game routine, I guess that Joe Johnson money is way too much.


Yeah, very true. If he doesn't though, and he becomes a consistent 20/6/5 on 50%, I wouldn't say no.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

20/6/5..(debatable whether he can average that for a whole season anyway) is worth a max contract ??

i remember when you actually had to be a superstar to get a max contract,igoudala is a good player but nowhere near a superstar

how many guards actually average 50% over ther course of a season let alone there career??


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

www.starbury.com said:


> 20/6/5..(debatable whether he can average that for a whole season anyway) is worth a max contract ??


You probably couldn't name 5 players averaging 20/6/5. In fact, if I'm not mistaken, LeBron is the only player averaging over 20/6/5.



> i remember when you actually had to be a superstar to get a max contract,igoudala is a good player but nowhere near a superstar


I think he could be.



> how many guards actually average 50% over ther course of a season let alone there career??


Andre's basically done it twice already.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Ras said:


> Andre's basically done it twice already.



basically ?? = he has`nt 

and did he average 20/6/5 whilst doing so ??? = no


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

www.starbury.com said:


> basically ?? = he has`nt


If you really want to be picky, he's already done it once, and was 0.7% away from doing it twice (and it was his rookie year).



> and did he average 20/6/5 whilst doing so ??? = no


But he is shooting over 50% since AI left, and is putting up about 20/6/5 (or 21/5/5 if you want to be picky).


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

www.starbury.com said:


> 20/6/5..(debatable whether he can average that for a whole season anyway) is worth a max contract ??


Joe Johnson isn't making max dollars, and that's the amount we're talking right now.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Ras said:


> If you really want to be picky, he's already done it once, and was 0.7% away from doing it twice (and it was his rookie year)


in which he averaged 11/4/3 in 36 mins over 160+ games....nowhere near star numbers





Ras said:


> But he is shooting over 50% since AI left, and is putting up about 20/6/5 (or 21/5/5 if you want to be picky).


so in the last 5 or so games ....WOW !!

When`s he averaged those numbers for the rest of the season then we`ll talk about him getting big money


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

No, try about the last game Iverson played genius!

Iguodala's been very consistant and you are very bashful. 

If Iguodala keeps up his 20/5/5 form, then I max him out. For what it's worth, those are near LBJ numbers.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> No, try about the last game Iverson played genius!
> 
> Iguodala's been very consistant and you are very bashful.
> 
> If Iguodala keeps up his 20/5/5 form, then I max him out. For what it's worth, those are near LBJ numbers.



LOL I CAN'T BELIEVE YOUR PUTTING IGGYS NAME ANYWAY NEAR LBJ's NAME IN COMPARISON(sp).


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

www.starbury.com said:


> 20/6/5..(debatable whether he can average that for a whole season anyway) is worth a max contract ??
> 
> i remember when you actually had to be a superstar to get a max contract,igoudala is a good player but nowhere near a superstar
> 
> how many guards actually average 50% over ther course of a season let alone there career??





> I'm thinking if he keeps this up, he should get Joe Johnson money, which is high but not max salary.


:whoknows:


----------

